# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  вопрос по 1с квартплата 7.7

## vpeco

При загрузке программы выдается сообщение о том, что не загружен драйвер штрихкода и что не установлена компонента EJIOwner. Продолжение работы невозможно. Подскажите, где взять и как установить эту компоненту и как отключить запрос штрихкода?

----------


## DmitryGundirev

Компоненту надо просто зарегистрировать
Набрать "regsvr32 <путь>\EIJOwner.dll " от имени админ.
По штрихкоду http://www.buh.ru/document.jsp?ID=837&print=Y

----------

vpeco (29.11.2011)

----------


## JonnyJonny

Переходите на квартплату 8!

http://abs-software.ru/

http://abs-software.ru/programmy/nas...h/kvartplata-8

----------

